# Walther wishes



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish Walther would make a 5" tactical version of the P99. SOmeone on the Walther Forum photoshopped one, and it looked sweet


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

5" Tactical would be nice! I would like to wish for a 5" Target model with a compensator. I have seen a pic or two of someone doing this on their own, but I would like to see one from Walther. Or a 9mm or 380ACP single stack P22.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

jenglish
Earl's does the comp as custom work... but that will cost you as much/more as a new P99

$400 for the barrel... then you need to send in your slide so the compensator that will cost you another $200 can be fitted to the barrel/slide....
The compensator's inside threads are cut to sit in line with the slide... so the slots wont point sideways ........
I don't think we will see any tactical versions of the P99.... since most police forces in Europe go with a 4inch barrel or less..... (P5/P6/P7/P2000/P99) The new H&K P30 will have a tab over 4 inches I think ... but it is not a offical police but border/customs issued pistol.....
Now the chances of a P99-target will be more likely since Walther has offered this in most of their previous pistols (PP Sport, P88 target and in the P5 they had a long-barrel target version..... (remember that the USP replaced the P1 as military pistol and is not a German police issued pistol ... hence having tactical versions of it for the military)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks kinda kewl, but not as kewl as a long slide. Besides, I've done the comped gun thing a couple of times in the past. Not really interested in doing it again.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck....
you are right it does look cool.... but not worth $600 + IMHO.... 
I never had a comped gun and am not interested in one neither.... don't think it is even needed in a 9mm.... but who knows.....
I just wanted to share my knowledge about it that's all.....
not too long ago there was one one on Gunbroker that was used for competition that was a cheap grab for somebody who wanted that setup ......
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=59389382


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

excuse my newb question, but what's a compensator for? reduce recoil?

I read this somewhere but don't remember much about it... it also looks like it should have flash hiding characteristics... 

... or is it just a dead weight on the end of your barrel?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it cuts down on recoil a bit and also helps cut the rise of the muzzle.

Negatives are slightly reduced velocity, 2x the noice, and more flash. Also, its not a great idea to have a comped gun for self defense because if U had to fire it close to your body for some reason (a scuffle or something), U could possibly blind yourself from the flying junk that exits the comp holes after firing the round.

I had a comped 1911 for many years in .45ACP. Unless someone was shooting a 357 or higher, it was the loudest gun on the range. I hated to think what would happen to my ears if I used it indoors for self defense. Plus, there really isn't enough pressure on a 45ACP for the comp to make much difference. When I compared my comped Springfield to the non comped government sized Springfield I had at the same time, I really felt no difference.

A comped Glock 17 does help a tiny bit. I would imagine that a comped 40 cal would be useful - but its more of a range toy.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree. A comped gun is more of a range toy then anything, but toys are fun! There is no way I would spend $600+ on a barrel and compensator though. Threaded barrel yes. I always wanted to purchased a suppressor and a P99 9mm with one would be very cool, but I would not spend money like that on a comped barrel.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IF a threaded barrel was the cost of say - a replacement barrel for a Glock - less than $150 - I'd be all over it too. But over $150, its not worth it to me...


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I wish Walther would make a 5" tactical version of the P99. SOmeone on the Walther Forum photoshopped one, and it looked sweet


I tell you what I would like is a p99 in .45acp with a 5" barrel and a frame mounted, 1911ish manual safety separate from the decocker on the slide. And then somehow cram 12 or more bullets in the Mag, and maybe some night sights and an ambidextrous slide release. Throw in a threaded barrel and that just might replace my USP 45 tactical.

Maybe in heaven God will grant me this wish but for now I can only dream of such wonders.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stupidman said:


> I tell you what I would like is a p99 in .45acp with a 5" barrel and a frame mounted, 1911ish manual safety separate from the decocker on the slide. And then somehow cram 12 or more bullets in the Mag, and maybe some night sights and an ambidextrous slide release. throw when a threaded barrel and that just might replace my USP 45 tactical.
> 
> Maybe in heaven God will grant me this wish but for now I can only dream of such wonders.


:nutkick: :nutkick:

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Kinda like this....???

This is a Copy of the original Walther design that shoots PAK (blanks)


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I wish Walther would make a 5" tactical version of the P99. SOmeone on the Walther Forum photoshopped one, and it looked sweet


I _finally _followed the link in your sig to this site. BTW, great forum.

10mm Sonny, aka 1989ZR-1 @ Walther forum


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll take TWO! One in 9mm and one in 40SW! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> I _finally _followed the link in your sig to this site. BTW, great forum.
> 
> 10mm Sonny, aka 1989ZR-1 @ Walther forum


THAT's the one! 

Glad ya found us 

Better late than never


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> I _finally _followed the link in your sig to this site. BTW, great forum.
> 
> 10mm Sonny, aka 1989ZR-1 @ Walther forum


I think I remember U saying that U sent that pic to Walther, and one of the workers there hung it up on the wall, right?

Man, I wish they would make that


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I think it was "Jakestarr" that sent it to Walther.....
he was at the time talking to XXXXXXXX whom seems to be a PR person at Walther.....
He was also the one to answer my questions in regards to my Holygrail PP-Super.....
He is a nice guy.... I had asked him about touring the factory next time I am in Germany....and he advised me they try to get groups, but offered me a tour since I am coming over from the US
I was trying to do it last summer .... but they were on "Betriebsferien" (summer break while the kids are off and the company shuts it's door for 2 weeks,,,, many companies in Germany do that) when I was there.... and nobody answered the phone....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok. Well, I knew SOMEONE sent it there


----------

